# 2004 mazda6 drivers door stuck



## smiley73 (Mar 29, 2012)

the drivers door on my wifes car is stuck shut!! The handles on the inside and outside both run through their full motion. I have pulled the top trim off the outside and can see the bar from the outside handle pushing down into the lock. The inside one runs off a cable and the lock mecanism is fully covered in plastic. I took the door lining off the other side to see if there was a way to reach in and open it manually so I can get the lock out to look at it. But no luck. Help please :sad:.


----------



## smiley73 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am awesome!:dance:

well sat at the computer for a while and came across a site mazda6club.com 

All the answers were there (well a few different ones) So armed with my printed out possible solutions a good attatude and a few beers I headed back down to the workshop.:whistling:

Here is what I did.

I already had the top trim off the outside so looking down I could see the rod from the handle to the lock. I used a small block of wood wedged between the door skin and the rubber about half way along before the glass to give a bit more room. 

Then unclip the plastic clip at the top (for those of you who have not done this before the rod has a right angle bend and goes into a hole the clip pops off the rod and swings up allowing the rod to pull out) I used a long screwdriver but BE CAREFULL NOT TO SLIP AN BREAK THE WINDOW:thumb:

I then got a bit of 10mm aluminium tube and drilled a 5mm hole just in from the end so I could hook it onto the rod.

pulled the rod up and down a couple of times and BADA BING the door poped open :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

apperantly this resets the lock.

The door now works fine. There were a few comments about broken springs on the mazda6club.com web site (seems to be a common problem) but a easy fix just bend it over and hook it back on, go have a look for more info on that.

Time for another beer:rofl::rofl:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi smiley73 


Good job ! 


Have a look at this thread: 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-6-driver-side-door-will-not-open-376142.html


----------



## smiley73 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Octaneman,

Thanks for your reply. I had already looked at that one, The problem for me was not removing the door panel. It was getting the door open to start working out the problem. It was a great description you did for those who have never removed doorpanels etc. well done! 
ray:


----------

